
Why You Should Build Your Next API Using JSON - apievangelist
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/why_you_should_build_your_next_api_using_json/
======
bergie
JSON-LD, more specifically. Then your API can be widely understood by various
RDF tools

<http://json-ld.org/>

